# Another Willys variation



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Greetings all: I have noticed that there are a lot of Willys variations abounding. Lots of convertible roadsters, pickups & Vans. I have added another.This is my Willys Surf Woody .The prototype was kit bashed from a JL Willys & a hotwheels '40 ford woody with t- jet surfboards added.

Regards to all, Neal Abramson


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Volvo, Nice looking little wagon you got there... :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking Willys Woody! What were the pieces before you mophed them together? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice job volvo1:1

Here's one I did a while back. I called it FairWillys Surf Rod. Its a Fairlane with the back part of the roof from a Willys.


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

I got a large assortment of these white silicone tires but all are over size I.D. I know brake fluid swells rubber but is there anything you know of that may have the reverse effect ???? thanx


----------

